

Buoys: Implicitly Anchored Sketches in Flowing Text - akumpf
http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-Buoys/?recent

======
comex
As a hardware ignoramus, I actually found the demo text pretty interesting:

[http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-Buoys/archive.html](http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-Buoys/archive.html)

~~~
akumpf
Thanks!

While analogies can't map across everything, thinking about circuits as water
was one of the things that really got me interested in them early on; it
seemed like a natural starting place after building Sketchwrite :)

------
brudgers
Link to the PDF of the paper:

[http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-Buoys/2015-Buoys.pdf](http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-Buoys/2015-Buoys.pdf)

~~~
akumpf
And a link to the live demo:

[https://sketchwrite.com/n/wCGHSHrMmp5](https://sketchwrite.com/n/wCGHSHrMmp5)

